# Iphone 3G-SE Satio oder Nokia N97?



## _hellgate_ (5. Dezember 2009)

welcher der handys sollte ich nehmen)´?

mit welchen kann ich mit w-lan am bestern surfen?

mfg _hellgate_


----------



## pixelflair (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Iphone 3G-SE Satio oder Nokia N97???*

Von denen das Iphone 3G(s).

das SE Satio is ne mogel packung ;D is doch gar kein Full Touch! 

und naja Nokia is mir zu dick


----------



## _hellgate_ (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Iphone 3G-SE Satio oder Nokia N97???*

naja so dick isses ja nicht..

und sonst wer kennt sich da noch aus?


----------



## midnight (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Iphone 3G-SE Satio oder Nokia N97???*

Naja also mir persönlich gefällt von denen das iPhone am besten - aber wird vmtl auch am teuersten sein. Surfen kannst du damit allemal, nur Flash gibts halt nicht.

so far


----------



## _hellgate_ (5. Dezember 2009)

okeey ist von der qualität der spiele das iphone 3g besser oder der touch?

ich schätze mal phone oder?


----------



## atti11 (5. Dezember 2009)

surfen mittehm handy ist doch ******* 
mal ab und an aber toll ist das auf dauer nicht!

da kauf dir leiber ne netbook oder so das kleine von sony ^^

aber sonst zu de handys 

das appel is geil aber irwie haben das viel zu viele und naja ich finde es so lala kamera usw

nokia finde ICH gammel 

das se finde ich so hamma richtig top das teil das würde ich nehmen


----------



## midnight (5. Dezember 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> okeey ist von der qualität der spiele das iphone 3g besser oder der touch?



Mittlerweile stehen die iPod Touch dem iPhone in nichts mehr nach. Der kleinste iPod ist "alt", aber in den beiden großen steckt die selbe Technik wie im iPhone.

so far


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Dezember 2009)

HTC HD2 wär auch nen Blick wert. In meinen Augen lässt es sich mit diesem noch am besten surfen, da Multitouch und Opera


----------



## midnight (5. Dezember 2009)

Naja aber zumindest mit Vertrag ist das hd2 noch teurer als das iPhone. Das hd2 gefällt mir an sich sehr gut, nur ist es irgendwie noch teurer als das iPhone.

so far


----------



## theLamer (5. Dezember 2009)

> Mittlerweile stehen die iPod Touch dem iPhone in nichts mehr nach. Der kleinste iPod ist "alt", aber in den beiden großen steckt die selbe Technik wie im iPhone.
> 
> so far


Joa hab ein Ipod touch 3G und das ist ein quasi ein iPhone, bloß dass man nicht telefonieren kann. WLAN, GPS usw. ist alles an Bord. Hab ihn u.a. auch wegen WLAN gekauft und bin voll zufrieden 

Würde also eher das iPhone nehmen als das Nokia


----------



## _hellgate_ (6. Dezember 2009)

okey super.. das iphone ist aber dicker als der touch oder?

aber gleichgroß


----------



## midnight (6. Dezember 2009)

Also das der iPod GPS hat ist mir neu. "Früher" war der iPod noch dünner als das iPhone (hab nen iPod 1G...). Mittlerweile ist es so, dass sich iPod und iPhone nichts mehr nehmen.

so far


----------



## _hellgate_ (9. Dezember 2009)

hab das nokia ausgeschlossen

jetzt muss ich nur noch zwischen den beiden mich entscheiden

iphone 3GS

Sony Satio

was für mich wichtig bei dem ihone ist sind die apps
 und der speicher

bei sony die cam ....


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Mischung aus beiden wär nen HD2


----------



## _hellgate_ (9. Dezember 2009)

is mir aber ledier zu teuer....


----------



## midnight (9. Dezember 2009)

Das HD2 ist geil, aber kostet unfassbar viel Geld. War heute mal bei Vodafone und Konsorten, was die dafür wollen ist abnormal. Ich würd das iPhone nehmen und gut is.

so far


----------



## _hellgate_ (9. Dezember 2009)

das hd2 ist bei manchen verträgen sogar billiger deswegen tendiere ich mehr das hd2 zu holen

gibts für den ein divx player zum runterladen?


----------



## pixelflair (10. Dezember 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> das hd2 ist bei manchen verträgen sogar billiger deswegen tendiere ich mehr das hd2 zu holen
> 
> gibts für den ein divx player zum runterladen?



für welchen vertrag haste dich entschieden ? Steh nämlich auch vor der QUal


----------



## midnight (10. Dezember 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> das hd2 ist bei manchen verträgen sogar billiger deswegen tendiere ich mehr das hd2 zu holen



In welchem Vertrag ist das denn billiger? Selber mit der Superflat Internet (Vodafone - 45€/Monat) kostet das Teil 200€, die ham doch nicht alle Latten am Zaun. Bei t-mobile gibts das Ding auch, aber da ist es auch nicht wirklich billiger.

so far


----------



## _hellgate_ (10. Dezember 2009)

ei mit o2 15E´€ im monat 30 frei minuten + 110 euro

80 cent pro minute/sms oder so

auf jeden fall war es sau teuer die minuten....


----------



## midnight (10. Dezember 2009)

80 Cent? Haben die noch alle Latten am Zaun? Und außerdem, für das Handy brauchts in jedem Fall Internet. Das kostet a) nochmal aufpreis und ist b) im o2-Netz eher so mittelgeil.

so far


----------



## _hellgate_ (10. Dezember 2009)

ne ich mach über w-lan das ist ja kostenlos reden tuh ich nicht soooooo viel


----------



## CrazyBanana (18. Dezember 2009)

i werf mal das nokia n900 in die runde.
hat flash und ist etwas preiswerter als des hd2
nur etwas dick


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde dir zu dem Sony Satio raten. Ich finde das Handy richtig genial. Mir gefällt das viel besser als Iphone. Am besten finde ich aber HTC HD2 aber das ist richtig teuer.


----------



## DrSin (18. Dezember 2009)

Und ich werf mal das Samsung i8910 Omnia HD in den Raum, selbes OS wie das Saito / N97, sehr gute Cam, flotte CPU, 8GB intern, mit SDHC erweiterbar, Browser ist gut, Opera ist perfekt, kann flash, Multitasking usw....


----------



## pixelflair (18. Dezember 2009)

HTC HD2  !!  4,3" Bildschirm...
800x480 auflösung 

perfekt fürs surfen 

Kriegs Montag und werd gerne ne kleine Review machen wenns gewünscht ist..


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. Dezember 2009)

habs mir auch bestellt @ sky2k4 ist einfach genial, gutes stück für meine tätigkeiten besser als das IPhone


----------



## nemetona (21. Dezember 2009)

Das HD2 ist eine sehr gute Wahl, habe meins seit knapp 3 Wochen im Einsatz und bin begeistert.

In der Klasse ist dies im Moment echt die Referenz, dem haben iphone & co nichts entgegen zu setzen.


----------



## midnight (21. Dezember 2009)

Leider ist es (man höre und staune) mit einem Vertrag sogar teuer als das iPhone. Ich find 90€ (iphone) einmalig für ein Handy schon reichlich viel Geld - und die Telekom will mehr als das Doppelte haben, ich glaub es hackt oO

so far


----------



## nemetona (21. Dezember 2009)

> Leider ist es (man höre und staune) mit einem Vertrag sogar teuer als das iPhone.


Wenn man den Mehrwert an Technik & Flexibilitität gegenüber des Iphones sieht ist der höhere Preis auch gerechtfertigt.
Für mein HD2 ( ein freies Gerät ) habe ich knapp 670€ gezahlt, wenn man sieht das es bei Vodafone mit der SuperFlatInternet schon ab 150€ zu haben ist, ist die Providersubvention schon erstaunlich hoch.

Man erinnere sich an die Preise und Knebelvertäge von T-Mobile beim erscheinen der ersten Iphone-Generation.


----------



## midnight (21. Dezember 2009)

Was mich am meisten reizt ist die Router-Funktion, mit der ich auch mit dem Laptop zu normalen Konditionen online gehen könnte.
btw vor zwei Wochen wollte VF noch 250€ haben (=

so far


----------



## skyw8lk3r (22. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab das Nokia N97...vorher hatte ich das Ipohne...beide haben vor und nachteile !
Das Iphone brilliert mit seinem Phantastischem Touchscreen und der einfachen Bedienung. Der Appstore ist auch der beste auf dem Markt. Beim SMS schreiben hat man einen wunderschönen Verlauf wo man sehen kann was man zuvor geschrieben hat. Internet surfen macht damit auch ne Menge Spaß wenn man sich da nen bisschen dran gewöhnt hat geht das alles ruck-zuck ! Allerdings die Kamera ist für den heutigen Stand der Technik totaler Müll.


Das Nokia hat eine Vollständige Tastatur auf der er sich sehr gut schreiben lässt, nach einer kleinen eingewöhnungszeit geht es damit auch recht zügig, auch sonderzeichen lassen sich dann recht fix eingeben. Die Kamera ist genial von dem Handy und die Videofunktion sowieso! 32 GB und bis zu 16 GB SD-Karten können eingesetzt werden. Das Menü Symbian typisch. Also eigendlich kann man beide Handys sehr emfehlen


----------



## pixelflair (22. Dezember 2009)

kann das hd2 nur empfehlen.. nen klasse gerät 

wegen der "router" funktion würde ich allerdings aufpassen, nich dass dein netzbetreiber das iwie rauskriegt und du nachher zahlen musst und so  guckst am ende des monats wenn die rechnung kommt 

ansonsten.. ich wollte morgne oder übermorgen mal ne kleine review schreiben  find nur grad keine zeit 


p.s. achja.. ich hätte 49€ für das handy bezahlt mit T-mobile Combi Flat S  (bei talkthisway.de )


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. Dezember 2009)

aber ich kann doch kostelos mit dem wlan surfen oder? zuhause hab ich einen router (oder modem?!) stehn das geht oder?


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2009)

Aufjedenfall das Iphone.


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. Dezember 2009)

grund?


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe ein 3Gs und bin damit mehr als zufriedend! Der Touchscreen ist einfach spitze und total einfach zu bedienen. Das schreiben ist relativ easy, man gewöhnt sich ziemlich schnell dran!  Der Internet Speed unterwegs ist vollkommen in Ordnung um mal ein Youtube Video zu schauen oder auf irgendwelchen Seiten rumzugurken. 
Außerdem gibt es wirklich sehr sehr sehr viele Apps!


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2009)

Sehr dünn, liegt gut in der Hand

Einfache Bedienung per Touchscreen

Robustes und kratzfestes 3,5-Zoll-Display

Ohrhörer mit integriertem Mikro im Kabel

Visual Voicemail = Anrufbeantworter auf dem Display abfragen

Während des Telefonierens können alle Applikationen genutzt werden

Einfache Synchronisation zwischen iPhone und PC

WiFi

Safari-Browser

Google-Maps mit Routenplanung

Ordentliche Stimmqualität

SMS mit Konversationsansicht

Texteingabe mit Autokorrektur

Freie Software-Upgrades vom Hersteller

Funktionalität über Widgets erweiterbar

EMail-Push über IMAP-IDLE (Yahoo)

...


----------



## nemetona (23. Dezember 2009)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr dünn, liegt gut in der Hand



Gegen das HD2 ist das iphone regelrecht "Dick"



> Einfache Bedienung per Touchscreen


Hat das HD2 auch 



> Robustes und kratzfestes 3,5-Zoll-Display


Da kann das HD2 4,2 Zoll mit 800x480 Pixeln bieten, Kapazitiv & Multitouchfähig.



> Ohrhörer mit integriertem Mikro im Kabel


Ist das etwas besonderes? Es ist schon lang her das ich ein HTC-Headset mit seperaten Mikro gesehen habe.



> Visual Voicemail = Anrufbeantworter auf dem Display abfragen


Mit welchen nutzen? 



> Während des Telefonierens können alle Applikationen genutzt werden


Mit Windows Mobile auch kein Problem.



> Einfache Synchronisation zwischen iPhone und PC


Wenn man dazu nicht unbedingt iTunes benötigen würde wär dies super, aber es gibt wohl nichts simpleres wie ein WM-Phone mit einen Windows Rechner zu syncronisieren.



> WiFi


Auch im HD2



> Safari-Browser


Brauch man nicht, mit IE & Opera im HD2 hat man 2 brauchbare Browser.



> Freie Software-Upgrades vom Hersteller


Gibt es bei HTC auch.



> Funktionalität über Widgets erweiterbar


Zusatzsoftware für Windows Mobile findet man im Internet für ziemlich jeden Zweck.



> Google-Maps mit Routenplanung


 Integrierter GPS Empfänger, Google Maps auch machbar und zusätzlich für WM viel optionale Navisoftware wie TOMTOM oder Navigon erhältlich.


Dazu kommt beim HTC HD2 eine 1024MHz CPU, diese sorgt für verzögerungsfreie Reaktionen auf Eingaben & flüssiges Arbeiten.

*Das iphone ist als Referenz abgelöst!*


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. Dezember 2009)

@nemetona danke

das htc hd2 hat min. genauso viele funktionen wie das IPhone + (nützliche) apps


----------



## nemetona (23. Dezember 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> @nemetona danke
> 
> das htc hd2 hat min. genauso viele funktionen wie das IPhone + (nützliche) apps



Bitte,
aber für´s HD2 gilt genauso wie für´s iphone, beide Geräte werden erst mit einen passenden Datentarif vollwertig nutzbar.


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. Dezember 2009)

jap aber es ist doch kostenlos für mich das internet oder? also wenn ich per wlan reingehe hab zuhause ein w-lan router


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2009)

Windows Mobile finde ich hässlich.
Mein Vater hat das Samsung Omnia und die Bedienung finde ich total für'n Arsch.
Man muss auf den Bildschirm "drücken" damit es etwas wahr nimmt. Beim Iphone muss man den Bildschirm nur leicht berühren.

Außerdem (vielleicht nur empfindung) kann man mit dem IPhone besser schreiben.

Habe heute hier im Forum nur mit dem IPhone und mit meinem IPod geschrieben.


----------



## Masterwana (23. Dezember 2009)

Low;1376936
Mein Vater hat das Samsung Omnia und die Bedienung finde ich total für'n Arsch.
Man muss auf den Bildschirm [B schrieb:
			
		

> "drücken"[/B] damit es etwas wahr nimmt. Beim Iphone muss man den Bildschirm nur leicht berühren.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Das liegt doch nicht an WM Sondern am Handy selber!


----------



## nemetona (23. Dezember 2009)

@hellgate,
die Nutzung deines WLAN´s zu Haus ist natürlich gratis, ich empfehle für unterwegs trotzdem einen Datentarif deines Mobilfunkanbieters.

@Low,
das Omnia ( hatte selbst mal kurz eines ) mit den HD2 zu vergleichen ist genau so wie der Vergleich zwischen Äpfeln und Birnen.
Erstens basiert das Omnia nur auf den alten WM 6.1, und Samsung sattelt darauf eine eigene Benutzeroberfläche, man muss da schon tiefer in Menüs eintauchen um mit WM selbst in Berührung zu kommen.
Desweiteren war für mich die Performance des Gerätes, das relativ schlechte Display und einige nervige Bugs daran Schuld das ich das Gerät nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder abgestoßen habe.


----------



## Xion4 (26. Dezember 2009)

Low schrieb:


> Windows Mobile finde ich hässlich.
> Mein Vater hat das Samsung Omnia und die Bedienung finde ich total für'n Arsch.
> Man muss auf den Bildschirm "drücken" damit es etwas wahr nimmt. Beim Iphone muss man den Bildschirm nur leicht berühren.
> 
> ...



Ich brauche beim Omnia II keinen Druck ausüben, und wie die Vorredner schon sagen: es ist Blödsinn die Technik an einem Betriebssystem fertig zu machen. Wenn schon Werbung für das iPhone dann bitte fair.


----------



## _hellgate_ (29. Dezember 2009)

so habe das HTC HD2 bestellt und hoffentliczh werde ich nicht enttäuscht

thx @ all


----------



## nemetona (31. Dezember 2009)

Eine gute Wahl 
Wenn du es dann ein paar Tage in Betrieb hast wär hier vieleicht ein kurzes Feedback zum Gerät nicht schlecht 

Wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## v3rtex (31. Dezember 2009)

Mich persönlich würde die Akkulaufzeit vom HD2 interessieren wenn du es mal getestet hast


----------



## nemetona (1. Januar 2010)

v3rtex schrieb:


> Mich persönlich würde die Akkulaufzeit vom HD2 interessieren wenn du es mal getestet hast



Bei mittelmäßiger Nutzung ( 40-70 Minuten telefonieren pro Tag und etwas Internetgedaddel, bei permanenter Datenverbindung und Displaybeleuchtung im Automatikmodus ) komme ich über 2 Tage hin.
Wer mit einen etwas dunkler justierten Display leben kann, der kann sicherlich auch einen dritten Tag mit einer Akkuladung schaffen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (1. Januar 2010)

jap aber leider läst es auf sich warten

@nemetona

hast du auch das HD2?


----------



## nemetona (1. Januar 2010)

Ja, habe mein HTC HD2 seit Anfang Dezember im Einsatz.

Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland noch nicht wirklich gut, und die wenigen (verfügbaren) Geräte sind recht teuer.
Hellgate, bekommst ein freies Gerät oder beziehst du es über deinen Provider?


----------



## _hellgate_ (1. Januar 2010)

provider= anbieter wie O2?

wenn dann ja also mit vertrag von o2


----------



## chico-ist (2. Januar 2010)

Mhh, etwas voreilige Entscheidung wenn du mich fragst. Das Nexus One kommt bald (wie ich finde die erste wirklich ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz neben dem HD2) und das neue iPhone wird im Gegensatz zum 3Gs wohl mehr neues zu bieten haben als nur eine neue CPU und bessere Kamera.

Dass viele Touchscreen-Handys auf dem Papier deutlich bessere technische Daten als das Apple-Gerät vorzuweißen haben ist ja wohl jedem klar, trotzdem scheint es mir manchmal, dass genau das für die meisten einzig und allein darüber entscheidet, ob ein Handy gut ist oder nicht. Das ist bei üblichen Handys in vielen Fällen vielleicht sogar zutreffend, gerade bei einem Smartphone aber ist die Software mit das wichtigste, weil sie sich gänzlich von der eines normalen Handys unterscheidet. 

Und da sehe ich *persönlich* Apple *noch* im Vorteil, weil sie das Glück haben, ihre Software optimal auf ein Gerät zuschneiden zu dürfen, während Microsoft es allen Recht machen muss. Und selbst mit deutlich geringerer Rechenpower (im 3Gs sitzt glaube ich eine 700MHz-CPU?) arbeitet das Gerät extrem schnell und präzise und der Touchscreen war bis dato wegweisend. Und das Appstore-System ist bisher ebenfalls das erfolgreichste, das Prinzip geht auf. Sicher gibt es auch Nachteile, z.B. der fehlende Zugang zum Dateisystem bringt so einige Hürden mit sich (kein Versenden von Dateien über Bluetooth, keine manuelle Installation von Programmen, iTunes-Abhängigkeit etc pp die Liste ist lang), auch wenn dieses Contra durch den Jailbreak relativ gut kompensiert wird.

Und wenn ich das so sagen darf nemetona - deine Beratung war wie ich finde etwas einseitig. Man hätte erstmal herausfinden sollen, welcher Typ hellgate ist. Am besten wäre es wohl gewesen, sich die zur Auswahl stehenden Geräte mal im Geschäft näher anzusehen.. wobei man meist die ganzen Funktionen und Vor- und Nachteile in den wenigen Minuten kaum wahrnimmt, das merke ich beim iPhone zumindest. 

Aber das muss man jetzt auch nicht weiter ausdiskutieren (ich könnte mir den Mund fusselig reden bei dem Thema), hellgate hat sich fürs HD2 entschieden und wenn er damit glücklich wird.. warum nicht, ist auf jedenfall ein gutes Gerät. Aber wie manche Fanboys behaupten (die dann oft noch auf den Apple-Fanboys rumhaken und sie dementsprechend beschimpfen - lächerlich) ganz sicher nicht das perfekte Gerät, sondern eine Option und je nach Geschmack ist für manche das iPhone besser, für andere das HTC - aber eine objektive Aussage zu treffen (abgesehen von den technischen Daten), welches Gerät nun besser ist.. verdammt schwierig!

Achja ich hab ein iPhone und bin *kein* Apple-Fanboy.. hoffe das ist deutlich geworden.


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. Januar 2010)

@chico-ist

erstmal dankee !!

klar hast recht kein handy hat so eine gute sofware die so perfekt auf die eigene HW getrimmt ist wie apple... aber ich benutze das HD2 eig. nur fürs intenet und hin und wieder mal etwas zum spielen... bilder videos und eine gute kamera sollen auch vorhanden sein.. was mir an dem HD2 gefallen hat war die hohe auflösung und der angeblich schnellste prozessor der welt (mal sehn ob er wirklich schnell ist) das musikmenü soll das gleiche sein wie dass vom Iphone oder dem Touch und da bin ich froh dass HTC von Apple das geklaut hat...

vllt gibts ein bericht zu dem Handy muss noch schauen Feedback wird es sicherlich geben


----------



## pixelflair (2. Januar 2010)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> @chico-ist
> 
> erstmal dankee !!
> 
> ...


Naja ich will auch seit woche meinen bericht zum hd2 schreiben  komm nich dazu 

und ja die CPU is wie ich finde fix  immerhin laufen bei mir da PS1 spiele problemlos drauf


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2010)

@hellgate,
Mittlerweile sind einige sinnvolle Updates für das HD2 erschienen, bei einen freien Gerät hättest du dich bei HTC registriert und von dort die Updates zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, da du wahrscheinlich ein gebrandetes Gerät von O2 erhältst sind diese wohl für deine Updates der erste Ansprechpartner.



			
				chico-ist schrieb:
			
		

> Dass viele Touchscreen-Handys auf dem Papier deutlich bessere technische Daten als das Apple-Gerät vorzuweißen haben ist ja wohl jedem klar, trotzdem scheint es mir manchmal, dass genau das für die meisten einzig und allein darüber entscheidet, ob ein Handy gut ist oder nicht. Das ist bei üblichen Handys in vielen Fällen vielleicht sogar zutreffend, gerade bei einem Smartphone aber ist die Software mit das wichtigste, weil sie sich gänzlich von der eines normalen Handys unterscheidet.



signed.



> Und da sehe ich persönlich Apple noch im Vorteil, weil sie das Glück haben, ihre Software optimal auf ein Gerät zuschneiden zu dürfen, während Microsoft es allen Recht machen muss. Und selbst mit deutlich geringerer Rechenpower (im 3Gs sitzt glaube ich eine 700MHz-CPU?) arbeitet das Gerät extrem schnell und präzise und der Touchscreen war bis dato wegweisend.



Genau an diesen Punkt setzte HTC an und entwickelte mit Sense nicht nur eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche sondern eher ein intiutiv zu Bediienendes I/O Interface, die Gigahertz CPU im HD2 hat damit auch ein leichtes Spiel.
Auch das Touchscreen im HD2 steht dem im iphone in nichts nach, im Gegenteil durch sein größeres Dipsplay machen Internet & Multimediainhalte auf dem HD2 sogar mehr Spaß.



> Und wenn ich das so sagen darf nemetona - deine Beratung war wie ich finde etwas einseitig. Man hätte erstmal herausfinden sollen, welcher Typ hellgate ist. Am besten wäre es wohl gewesen, sich die zur Auswahl stehenden Geräte mal im Geschäft näher anzusehen.. wobei man meist die ganzen Funktionen und Vor- und Nachteile in den wenigen Minuten kaum wahrnimmt, das merke ich beim iPhone zumindest.



Sagen darfst du alles - so lang wie der Ton stimmt 
Hellgate hatte im Startpost sowie im Treadtitel ( für mich zumindest ) klar formuliert welche Art Handy er sich vorstellt, und in der Klasse kommt man at the Moment nicht am HD2 vorbei.



> Aber das muss man jetzt auch nicht weiter ausdiskutieren (ich könnte mir den Mund fusselig reden bei dem Thema), hellgate hat sich fürs HD2 entschieden und wenn er damit glücklich wird.. warum nicht, ist auf jedenfall ein gutes Gerät. Aber wie manche Fanboys behaupten (die dann oft noch auf den Apple-Fanboys rumhaken und sie dementsprechend beschimpfen - lächerlich) ganz sicher nicht das perfekte Gerät, sondern eine Option und je nach Geschmack ist für manche das iPhone besser, für andere das HTC - aber eine objektive Aussage zu treffen (abgesehen von den technischen Daten), welches Gerät nun besser ist.. verdammt schwierig!



Signed!
Einen Nachteil hat das HD2 aber im Vergleich zum iphone, ihm fehlt der "Kult-Status"


----------



## chico-ist (2. Januar 2010)

nemetona schrieb:


> Genau an diesen Punkt setzte HTC an und entwickelte mit Sense nicht nur eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche sondern eher ein intiutiv zu Bediienendes I/O Interface, die Gigahertz CPU im HD2 hat damit auch ein leichtes Spiel.
> Auch das Touchscreen im HD2 steht dem im iphone in nichts nach, im Gegenteil durch sein größeres Dipsplay machen Internet & Multimediainhalte auf dem HD2 sogar mehr Spaß.



Das ist richtig und hellgate wird wahrscheinlich sich größtenteils auch auf dieser Oberfläche bewegen, wer jedoch weiter ins System geht (und der Weg ist wirklich nicht weit, das fängt schon beim Start von Programmen an, die nicht Teil von Sense sind), muss sich wieder mit der altbackenen WinMobile-Oberfläche auseinandersetzen. Von daher, so viel Mühe sich HTC dabei auch gemacht hat (ich finde die Sense-Oberfläche klasse, stellenweise besser als beim iPhone), ganz ersetzen kann sie WinMobile eben leider nicht. Daran ist HTC aber nicht Schuld, keineswegs. Aber trotzdem haben sie halt damit zu kämpfen.

Hinzukommt, dass beide Designs einen völlig anderen Schwerpunkt haben.

Dass das neue HD2 einen höherauflösenden und quasi gleich schnell und präzise reagierenden Touchscreen wie das iPhone hat ist richtig, mit "bis dato" wollte ich lediglich sagen, dass es vor der neuen HTC-Generation kein Handy geschafft hat, an diese Finesse anzuschließen.



> aber ich benutze das HD2 eig. nur fürs intenet und hin und wieder mal etwas zum spielen... bilder videos und eine gute kamera sollen auch vorhanden sein..


Unter dem Gesichtspunkt ist das HD2 sicherlich eine gute Wahl


----------



## Kurtch (6. Januar 2010)

My 50cent dazu.


N97 ist nen gutes Handy mit allem Drum und dran  Dank Tasta gut zum schreiben. Surfen klappt ohne Probs. UNd gute Kamera die auch anständige Videos dreht.

So viel von mir dazu. Und bitte nicht Vergleichen mit I Phone xD Des I Phone ist nen Fall für sich. Hätte das I Phone ne Tasta hätte ich es geholt. Aber nach dem o2 Terra wollte ich wieder nen "Handy" mit Tasta 


Gruss


----------



## _hellgate_ (6. Januar 2010)

So Htc wird wohl nichts der dumme anbieter 7mobile.de - handys günstig online kaufen - Handyshop für Handys und Smartphones hat es nicht gerafft und hat die bestellung storniert weil iwie talkline das nicht machen wollte -.-

ich denke ich hole mir jetzt entweder iphone oder das n97 beim n97 wären halt 32gb dabei und eine 16gb speicherkare die ich schon habe...


----------



## chico-ist (6. Januar 2010)

Bist du sicher, dass du so viel Speicherplatz brauchst? Ich finde die 32GB vom iPhone mehr als genügend. Zum Nexus One, das ja angeblich so unglaublich schnell reagieren soll und dessen 1GHz-Snapdragon CPU alles in den Schatten stellt. Schaut euch mal dieses Video und urteilt dann selbst. Ich bin kein Apple Fanboy, ich möchte nur denjenigen mal die Augen öffnen, die behaupten, "1GHz-CPU = reagiert schneller als das iPhone" wäre ein physikalisches Gesetz. Wartet doch erst mal ab, bis das Gerät wirklich auf dem Markt ist und wenn die Behauptung dann auch wirklich zutreffen sollte, wird das auch wohl kaum jemand in Frage stellen.

YouTube - Triple Browser Test - Droid, iPhone 3GS and Nexus One

Das iPhone lädt die Seite komplett in 16 Sek., das Nexus One braucht geschlagene 1min und 15sek, das Droid sogar noch länger. Auch wenn das Nexus in Bezug auf die Scrollgeschwindigkeit wohl das erste Smartphone ist, dass am ehesten an die vom iPhone rankommt - da ist immer noch ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Xion4 (7. Januar 2010)

Naja, die Scroll Geschwindigkeit von meinem Omnia II ist auch echt klasse.


----------



## clickmaster (7. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das HTC HD2 bei O2 bestellt. Jetzt seh ich aber erst, dass es gar nicht lieferbar ist. Weiß da jemand Genaueres? Das ist ja ähnlich schwer zu kriegen wie letzten Sommer das 3GS.


----------



## _hellgate_ (8. Januar 2010)

so hab das Nokia N97 gekauft und es ist da und eine 16gb speicherkarte top handy muss man sagen


----------



## Kurtch (8. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch. In Welcher Farbe hast´s geholt? Am besten gleich schauen wegen Firmware Update. Ist es eins mit Branding? Wenn ja dann noch am besten den Product Code ändern auf ein Freies N97 ohne Branding. 

gruss


----------



## _hellgate_ (9. Januar 2010)

also ist das mini gibts nur in schwarz gibts dafür auch schon ne neue firmware?

was bedeutet Branding? xD


----------



## Kurtch (9. Januar 2010)

Branding bedeutet. Das wenn nen Handy von o2 hast. Kommt o2 logo und so Betreiber Quark. Ist der größte Rotz. Deshalb Branding entfernen und die Updates gibt es viel viel schneller.

Neuste firmware ist die 20.0.019 über prüfen kannst mit *#0000#

Doch bald gibts nen neues Update mit 21.....


----------



## _hellgate_ (9. Januar 2010)

Kurtch schrieb:


> Branding bedeutet. Das wenn nen Handy von o2 hast. Kommt o2 logo und so Betreiber Quark. Ist der größte Rotz. Deshalb Branding entfernen und die Updates gibt es viel viel schneller.
> 
> Neuste firmware ist die 20.0.019 über prüfen kannst mit *#0000#
> 
> Doch bald gibts nen neues Update mit 21.....




sry aber ich versteh nur Bahnhof was meinst du mit #0000#?


----------



## chico-ist (9. Januar 2010)

Einfach die Zeichenfolge als Telefonnummer eintippen.. und bei Wikipedia Branding eingeben. Ist wirklich nicht schwer zu verstehen.


----------

